# GLOBE CHEFMATE SLICER MODEL GC12D



## fishwrestler (Jun 11, 2011)

So the wife want to got to some estate sales and she lured me with this one has fishing gear this one has hunting stuff. Well the all were bombs. We went to one last "Estate Sale" when we got there the place looked like Sanford and Son. My wife went to looking around to see if she could find any treasures as I wandered and tried not to be irritated, When I hear honey there is a slicer here. I go look and it is a Globe Chefmate Model GC12D. It looks to be in good shape but appeared to be left outside. We move it and the guy plugs it in and it run and runs quietly, but the food chute won't slide it is stuck. He helps me and we take the bottom off, I think even if i can't get it loose i can get a new bar.

So since it was not priced, I asked what he wanted. He said $75 because he thought it was worth about $125 and he needed the cash. I asked him for a hammer to see if i could get the chute free and he said he did not have tools. So i say I will give you $40 and he says $45 I said i will give you $45 if you give me a receipt and  I can return it if the cute doesn't come unstuck. He say I will take $40 as is cash. I load it up know it was a Globe but not know the value yet. As soon as i get home I look up the model online and Find this

Globe GC12D price $1,277.00 new.

So after 3 hours i have it cleaned up i sitll need to lube the slider rod some as it its sticking and i think i need to adjust the chute as it wobbles a little but I think with some adjustment i have a great slice for under $50


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 11, 2011)

Great score.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2011)

Congrats great deal


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2011)

You lucky Dog!!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 12, 2011)

What a Score!

Little WD-40 and you're in business!

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 12, 2011)

It looks great!

When I got the huge Berkel it hadn't been used in a few years.

Took several cleanups and I found the manual online.

Pulled it apart and cleaned more ,then sprayed with food grade silicone from LEM.

Works perfect now.

Yours should be ok after some TLC!!

  Craig


----------



## tom37 (Jun 12, 2011)

What a great find.

Congrats on the new addition to the family.


----------



## roller (Jun 12, 2011)

Thats a great fine...buy your wife a drink for that one....


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 12, 2011)

Bargain of the year .well done


----------



## venture (Jun 12, 2011)

Some people have all the luck!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice Score!!!


----------



## fishwrestler (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone, I need to cure some Canadian Bacon and Regular Bacon so Ihave something to slice or do a big Brisket .. MM


----------

